# Opinion guys



## mamupng (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi guys plz give some critics bout my buck n doe, i know their not pure breed but i love them n keeping them as pets 
URL=http://s1267.photobucket.com/user/mamupng/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140223_191947_zps12421ac2.jpg.html]







[/URL]

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mamupng (Feb 20, 2014)

[/URL

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mamupng (Feb 20, 2014)

URL=http://s1267.photobucket.com/user/mamupng/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140223_192025_zpsc88edce7.jpg.html]







[/URL]

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

If you would have them to sell (for meat or for milk) or for breeding or for showing, I would refer you resources like this website for example http://wallawalla.wsu.edu/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Judging-Goat-101.pdf
But since you are keeping them as pets, just make sure they are healthy: nutrition (watch for over-eating disease), minerals, periodic de-worming (check the color of the eye-lid), regular hoof-trimming (watch for hoof-rot), vaccinations, etc. A healthy animal is a happy animal. Also, some of their illnesses / diseases are transmittable to humans so you really want to make sure they stay healthy. There is lots of info on the web for all that stuff.

Has your buck been fixed? If no, are you prepared for them to breed?
Your pen looks really nice but do they also have opportunities to go browse / graze / climb/ run?

I'm not really sure if this is what you were asking. If it is, I hope I answered some of your questions and hopefully some of the other folks can give you their input as well.


----------



## mamupng (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanx ana i usuaĺly let them out to browse n in to the pen by noon i want them to breed but i think their still young both bout 6months old

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

What's the story on that head shape, I assume it comes from some breed or another?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

And the ears? They are so cute


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm going to assume that they are a different breed that we don't have here in America. Look at the nose and the long floppy ears. My guess is Pakistan? I only say that because it looks like one of those breeds I've seen pictures of that are in Pakistan. They both look like nice goats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Mamupng is in or from Malaysia.
Love those roman noses they are more pronounced than here.
Nice set up too!


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Unfortunately they don't know they are too young to breed and they will try as soon as one of them gets "the idea"- if they haven't already. It is not good for your girl to get pregnant until she is at least one year old and her body has matured. If she does, there is always the possibility of complications with the pregnancy, or the delivery or post partum. I've always tried to keep mine away from the buck until they are old enough and so far the only problem I had was with a young doe who got pregnant at 7 months of age. The pregnancy and the delivery went fine but the afterbirth did not come all out and I nearly lost her due to a severe infection. Luckily I have a good vet and we caught it and treated it in time so she made a full recovery.

So just keep that in mind if you are going to keep them together.


----------



## mamupng (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanx guys u guess the buck cross between pakistan jamnapari and indonesian etawa his dad a 280lbs hunk but didnt get to see the mother and the doe is nubian cross well ill make a partitian right away in my pen so that they juz get to look at each other nothin more haha im new to the goat world thanx again guys

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mamupng (Feb 20, 2014)

1 more thing guys my doe a bit loud do nubians always like this
She will start hollering and yelling during feeding time and when i left the pen and some time last bout an hour any ideas to quiet her

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nubians are a very "loud" breed. LOL I don't know of any way to quiet her down.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

My Nubians are very noisy too. Always calling to me as soon as they hear or see me. 
The lighter coloured goat is standing weird on the front hoofs.


----------

